# Chattooga Turkeys



## willhunt (Mar 9, 2005)

The big flocks have started to break up and the toms are moving in with the hens.  Coming from work this afternoon I saw five hens and two gobblers less than a mile from the house (on land I have permission to hunt).  One gobbler was fanned out, circling the hens.

Also, saw the same thing this morning in one of Berry's fields off 27.

They're getting ready!!!

wh


----------



## Kennym36 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Willhunt
I am new tothe area and looking for advice. Is this area easy to find and what is the terrain like.  Have hunted for many years but feel like a real rookie now that i live here.
Ken


----------



## willhunt (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome to the area and Woody's campfire.  Chattooga Co. and most all of NW GA is a mix of hardwood ridges, planted pines, thick creek bottoms and farm fields and pasture land.

With all the varied terrain, turkeys have a lot to choose from.  Right now, I'd concentrate on the fields and pastures.  From what I've seen the last couple of weeks, the hens are still pretty well bunched up and there's usually a gobbler or three with them.

Makes for tough hunting, but as more hens get bred, the flock will shrink, giving us fake hens more of a chance.  

If you don't have a specific place to hunt already, it might be tough to get permission up here, most land is private or leased by clubs.  

At any rate, good luck, let us know how you do...

wh


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 28, 2005)

We've got plenty of gobblers and deer on our 60 acre lease in Chattooga County if anyones interested, membership for all year is $500.
Chris Smelcer
706-273-0262


----------

